

What makes a great software engineer? - jongs
http://blog.kissmetrics.com/software-engineer/

======
jongs
We looooove data at Mixtent. Everyday we find amazingly interesting
relationships between different skills and different profiles. Some of these
relationships are expected and intuitive and others are surprising and
enlightening.

A while a go we decided that we needed to get our findings out there. The only
crucial requirement was that we could present it in a palatable format. So we
turned to our good friends at KissMetrics to help us put together in an
infographic format some of the interesting finding that we have.

What follows is the work of the brilliant Kissmetrics team using our data on
what millions of rankings have thought us about make a great software
engineer.

We hope you’ll like it!

------
jrbbl
cant see the Kiismetrics data

